
Bayesian or Frequentist, Which Are You? by Michael Jordan (1/2) (2009) [video] - furcyd
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HUAE26lNDuE&t=167s
======
furcyd
Here is part 2:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sNgO7wQgaQ&t=30s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7sNgO7wQgaQ&t=30s)

